# first snow goose season



## houglandtravis (Apr 1, 2014)

we have 17 dozen slammer socks, 22 dozen painted sillosocks and 2 dozen 5/8 shells. i was planning on setting up shells in the kill hole and not sure if i should keep the slammer socks and sillosocks separate or mix them all together. any advise would be great.
thanks


----------



## RGuffey (Feb 29, 2012)

Mix the sox and right on with the kill hole. Hide hide hide and hide some more


----------



## duckdogsroc (Feb 15, 2010)

x2


----------

